# Brooks B17 Saddle Fail...is my A$$ to big?



## Armyballer (Aug 30, 2013)

I weight 220. I was looking for a seat that would _help _on longer touring rides and gravel grinders. I have seen nothing but praise for the Brooks" saddle.

I slapped it on and immediately felt a difference. I was pretty stoked. BUT, the more I ride it the more it becomes a _pain in the ass, _pun intended. I've worked the adjustment bolt from one extreme to the other but nothing works. It feels like my rear is caving it in. I feel 3 specific pressure points. I'm about ready to throw it in the parts box and go back with my other saddle.

Any other big boys riding this saddle with any issues?


----------



## popoff (Dec 4, 2007)

I've had exactly the same problem with my b17. It feels like i'm sitting on the steel supports across the back and front of the saddle, and not much weight on the sling part of the leather itself.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

From their website.........................

What is the maximum rider weight for a Brooks saddle?

There are no definitive (or published) weight limits for a Brooks Saddles; There are other factors to be considered, such as the riding style of the user, the type of terrain frequented etc. Brooks do offer three heavy duty models; B33, B135 and B190. These are recommended for riders who weight in excess of 20 stones (280 pounds, or 127 kilograms)


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

I have the B17 too. It was kind of uncomfortable, but the REI salesman told me it takes about 1,000 miles to break it fully in. So, unless you've ridden that many miles, or bought a used saddle, its going to take more time. Mine has felt more comfortable lately. I'm about 700 miles in.


----------



## BryanChuckles (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm a total noob, so forgive my ignorance, but 1000 miles seems like an awful long break in period. Is that normal?


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

It is for a Brooks saddle.

There are lovers and there are haters. Personally, I'd never have one, but I have friends who wouldn't be without one.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I own 2 B17s and 1 Pro. I've owned one of the 17s since the mid 2000's. I have been as light as 210 and as heavy as 240ish. It takes a while for the saddle to break in and at the same time it breaks in your butt. There are numerous techniques that have been employed to soften the leather just right, ranging from riding the saddle wet to sticking it in the oven. The best way I've found to break it in is just to ride it, a lot. Having said that, the saddle still needs to be positioned correctly for the rider. Sometimes this is difficult as the rails tend to be shorter than other saddles, this can result is sitting too far back in the saddle and giving the impression of riding on the rivets and possibly cause the thighs to rub on the saddle too. Saddles are personal preference and are not intended to be uncomfortable. If it's not working for you off the bat then try to adjust the saddle or move on. If it is comfortable for short rides and tougher to endure longer rides then I think over time the saddle will conform and become more comfortable. One additional piece of advice, the tension screw should be turned only incrementally as the leather stretches, if done early can cause the leather to tear potentially. The leather is supposed to stretch and act as a hammock, but it should still remain relatively level which is the purpose of the tension screw. I've seen some old Brooks with the swoop thing goin on, it's a shame to see a mistreated saddle. Whoa, gotta stop myself, this is gettin' long.

After a quick reread of the 1st post, my older 17 has splayed out a little in its years of faithful service. I drilled some holes in the sidewalls, threaded a shoe lace through and pulled in the sides. The imperial saddles come with holes drilled into the sidewalls so the rider can fine tune where and how much give there is in the leather. Pre-softened saddles are also available, no break-in, wife loves hers. Good luck!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Nose of the saddle slightly up seems to be the position that most Brooks users seem to wind up with if that helps any.


----------



## druthomas (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you treating it with the Brooks proof hide. I have about 200 miles on my b17 and it just keeps getting better. I have only put about a half turn on the nut. I am 240. Is it possible you have stretched it out?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

dbhammercycle said:


> Sometimes this is difficult as the rails tend to be shorter than other saddles, this can result is sitting too far back in the saddle and giving the impression of riding on the rivets.


This is exactly what I've experienced with my brooks flyer, I get the feeling of rubbing rivets as well as the nose feeling a bit high, the seat really has to be in the perfect position, fore/aft/tilt but once it's there it's awesome, it's worth taking the time to mess around with


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Well over 250lbs here, and have had no issues with my Brooks B17 Champion (with the pounded copper[?] rivets). I bought mine VERY lightly used, and it has been comfortable to me since the first time I rode with it.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

this is a good read... Leather Saddles

I've got one... i'm a few hundred miles in and can see the leather slowly changing as I ride more and more (if you look at one that has been ridden for years and years you can really see how it molds to the rider with time, here is a good example of one)








I've only been a few hundred miles like I mentioned and it's not perfect but not uncomfortable and i'm 100# more then you, as others have mentioned getting the location right is very important, I'm still tweaking it little by little...

I'm debating on going with a traditional saddle for my road bike or another brooks still, time shall tell


----------



## hendricks97 (Aug 7, 2013)

I was 245 when I bought my B17. A month later, I took it on a 2 day, 215 mile ride. The second day, it rained the entire time and I had forgotten to bring a cover. The rain softened the leather to a point that I was in pain for the last 50 miles. I let it dry for a week, then tightened it up and it is now the most comfortable thing I have ever sat on. I have never used proofide or any other treatment, but I always have a cover handy.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

I am 245, ride my B17 on my road bike. 

Love the thing. Wouldn't own a road bike without one. Its a little wide at the rear for me for mountain use, but if I did an epic (24h race, 100mi, etc) I'd run it for sure. 

Mine has about 1600 miles on it now. 1000 of those this year. I've done a few rain rides on it with no cover and no lasting effects except that each time it gets more comfortable. My first 100 this year was through downpours, hail, etc. Held up fine and was more comfortable after the ride than before. I'm not home so I can't take a photo but it has definitely changed shape.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

hendricks97 said:


> I have never used proofide or any other treatment, but I always have a cover handy.


Proofide should be used at least on the under side of the saddle to protect it from all the crud that gets kicked up. Most of the covers I've seen do not have full coverage of the underside of the saddle, which is where it needs protection the most. I've also found that a good plastic bag from the grocery store or some such works better, is cheaper and tossable. Just don't wipe off the underside of the saddle after applying. All leather saddles require care if you want them to last and be comfortable.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Try the B33
BROOKS ENGLAND LTD. | CITY+&+HEAVY+DUTY | B33


----------



## Captain Caveman (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a B17 and I weigh in at 230. I switched over from a WTB speed V which left me sore and numb on every ride. The B17 has never once left me feeling that way. I've got about 250 miles on it now and it is fantastic. I can feel the leather starting to stretch a little as it continues to break in but I have never felt like I was sitting on a hard spot. At this point I don't know how I ever lived without mine.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Proofide helped me break mine in. After about 200 miles the saddle went from hard as a rock to the start of a leather recliner. I use it on a road bike though so there isn't as much pounding from the terrain.


----------

